# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  The Bat! Professional Edition 4.2.33.9 RePack Eng/Rus

## alexsey_k

Название Программы: The Bat! Professional Edition 4.2.33.9 RePack Eng/Rus
Версия программы: 4.2.33.9
Адрес официального сайта: http://www.ritlabs.com/
Язык интерфейса: английский+русский

Лечение: не требуется
Тип лекарства: вшито
Системные требования:

Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7

Описание:
The Bat! - программа для работы с электронной почтой, обеспечивающая быстроту и эффективность деловой и персональной переписки. The Bat! позволяет автоматизированно обрабатывать, структурировать и сортировать корреспонденцию. The Bat! - это защищенная от вирусов программа электронной почты для Windows, с набором уникальных функций, облегчающих Вашу повседневную работу. The Bat! - лучший инструмент для обработки электронной почты. С его помощью Вы можете решить множество разных задач и автоматизировать бизнес-процесcы! 
ссылка для скачивания с deposifiles.com

----------

